
Ask HN: Is this a good starting course for deep learning? - vijayr
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.udacity.com&#x2F;course&#x2F;deep-learning-nanodegree-foundation--nd101<p>Got a promo email for this course this morning. Last day for the promo, it seems.
Is this a good course for someone with programming background but not much knowledge of ML, DL etc?
======
pwellens
Also wondered this but it seems a bit pricy (no ratings - pure black box) when
compared to Andrew NG's course or the one of Coursera which already have great
ratings.

I therefore decided to pass on this one.

~~~
vijayr
thank you, did you pick any other course?

